# Stage 2 hot cams



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the stage 2 hot cams and how they perform and should I buy them?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll see little to no performance gains just more valve train noise.

KAWI RULES


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

tonnes more noise with next to no gain, junk! i put hot cams in my 750 but only because they were free, still junk imo.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Saintsation said:


> Does anyone know anything about the stage 2 hot cams and how they perform and should I buy them?


Stage 2 are not a drop in, valves will hit the pistons on a stocker


----------

